
What are the Big Problems? - dredmorbius
I&#x27;m leaving this open-ended, there&#x27;s no specific criteria for responses.<p>I&#x27;m interested in both your list and the reasons why. Submitting your list before reading other&#x27;s contributions would be preferred.<p>Optionally: who is (or isn&#x27;t) successfully addressing them. Individuals, organizations, companies, governments, other. How and&#x2F;or why not?<p>I&#x27;ve submitted this question previously to HN (most recently over a year ago), and ask it periodically on several forums for four years now.  I&#x27;ve written fairly extensively on my own views, reasonably findable if you wish, but my interest here is in gaining fresh input, resetting my own biases, and not colouring the discussion overly myself.<p>In the past year, a notable development on the question itself is the MacArthur Foundation&#x27;s &quot;100 and Change&quot; program, putting a substantial financial backing to a specific proposal to address a large global social problem (submissions are closed for 2016, the award will be made every three years).
======
mch82
How to police in a world of perfect information. For example, we are rapidly
approaching a time where the speed of every car or the alcohol level of
people's blood will be known 100% of the time, so how will social norms,
policies, and policing need to adjust?

------
mch82
The US National Academy of Engineering believes there are 14 top engineering
challenges -
[http://www.engineeringchallenges.org/challenges.aspx](http://www.engineeringchallenges.org/challenges.aspx)

~~~
dredmorbius
Oh, thanks, I really appreciate external references!

I see maybe five of those as particularly laudable + practicable. And there a
number of other projects I'd add (or substitute) into the list.

Solar, water, infrastructure, information security, nitrogen cycle, and carbon
sequestration seem sound. The others not quite so much.

there are a few entries I'add or substitute on that list.

